# Survivor Nicaragua 12-01-10: You Started, You're Finishing



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Worst episode of Survivor ever... a horrible example of product placement makes for a ridiculous challenge and reward, two quitters, no one interesting left on the show... UGH!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I didn't mind the product placement, but the quitters made me sick. Sucks that they're going to be on the jury.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I haven't watched it yet and now I know just to FF thru stuff. This maybe the worst season ever.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Those two have no business voting in the finale...that is all!


----------



## jbx (May 21, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Those two have no business voting in the finale...that is all!


Yep I totally agree, if they quit the game they shouldn't be allowed on the jury, at all!!!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Not may be. This is by far the worst season.

It may seem even worse because the last two seasons were so *GOOD*, but this really is a major dud.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

BradJW said:


> It may seem even worse because the last two seasons were so bad, but this really is a major dud.


 Last season's "Heroes vs. Villains" was one of the best ever.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I think Brad mistyped that and meant the last two seasons were so good that this season seems like a disaster in comparison.

I've been enjoying it. Not as much as most seasons tough. This has to be one of the stupidest group of survivors EVER.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Agreed completely on the two quitters not being on the jury, or not having their votes counted, but I think the producers should have taken it even further and put one of the already booted out contestants back into the game in place of at least one of the quitters. Perhaps have a challenge, even if it's just draw a marble or play rock/ paper/ scissors to determine who would get back in the game, but basically send the message to the quitters that because of them someone that they had already leap-frogged was going back into the game to push the quitters even further down in the rankings so they get a lowered payout too, and even worse for them, an alliance that they may have been part of would then potentially be screwed too.

This is first time I remember someone outright quitting. I remember plenty of players that were sent home because of health issues and such, but just plain quitting?!? If you are going to play the game, play it until the end or whenever you've been voted out, otherwise you're taking the place of someone else that really wanted to get the chance to play to the end.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

According to this article, six have quit. I remember the first, Osten, quite clearly.

http://www.suite101.com/content/remembering-the-six-survivor-quitters-a257416

I guess it's eight now. I think this is the first time two quit at the same time.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I think it would be awesome if the two that quit were booted from the jury and also given crappy huts to live in at ponderosa, just continue their survivor game back there.

Jeff however impressed me as a host. Granted they can edit it down, but the way he handled the entire situation shows why time after time he keeps winning the best host of a reality show awards. Looking forward to his blog this week and seeing what more he has to say about the entire thing.

I think Holly and Jane both had some great advice. I knew Na wouldn't listen, she is all about herself and her mind was made up, I hoped Purple Kelley would turn around, but she didn't, oh well.

So what would have happened if the girls didn't quit? Was everyone on the block at tribal or did they run an IC that just wasn't shown since it didn't make too much of a difference?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I bet if it hadn't been raining at tribal they wouldn't have quit.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

This episode should at least make for some interesting Ponderosa videos.  They'll probably be more entertaining than the actual show.

Naonka is a piece of work. I can't believe she didn't give up her reward and let Holly go on it when she knew she was going to be leaving. And she can't see how anyone thinks that is selfish! She pretty much had to quit by that point at tribal... there is no way anyone would have voted for her anyway.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> According to this article, six have quit. I remember the first, Osten, quite clearly.
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/content/remembering-the-six-survivor-quitters-a257416
> 
> I guess it's eight now. I think this is the first time two quit at the same time.


I don't even remember who Janu Tornell and Kathy Sleckman are.  I will need to look them up. I remember the other 4 incidents though.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Those two have no business voting in the finale...that is all!


Absolutely agree. They should have brought back two of the voted off members to be on the jury rather than those two.

I liked the choice that the winning team was given - give up reward for rice and a tarp. Holly did good by stepping up and doing it. Numbnuts should have, but that would have been too out of character. She has been selfish since day one.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Einselen said:


> So what would have happened if the girls didn't quit? Was everyone on the block at tribal or did they run an IC that just wasn't shown since it didn't make too much of a difference?


I thought I saw Jane with the Immunity necklace on and she left with it, so I think she would have been safe.

I wondered about Na giving the II to Chase. I thought she was not a fan of Chase's in the last couple weeks.

And Dan is still there! I am now applauding him for his low flying ability and to get as far as he has.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Stupid, stupid, stupid people.

That piece of crap, thieving, selfish, quitter idiot really thinks she could have won? Jeff (appeared) to laugh in her face about that one. That wasn't even a subtle clue to her that she was also full of crap. Simply amazed that someone can be that delusional.

I enjoyed Jeff cheering everyone on in the challenge. He really does yell a lot of encouragement which either makes the want to punch him in the face or it motivates them to push harder.

I hated, hated, hated how he decided to give the quitters the afternoon to really think about their decision; however, we wouldn't have seen that PoCTSQI totally choose to not give up her reward for the good of all hers. The "bang" she wanted to go out on was not the reward that she received, but the bang of thousands of viewers dropping their chins when she didn't have the decency, knowing she'd be eating that night, to allow a hard player to get a little food in her stomach (I think it was Holly that even said after the challenge, "All I want is a hotdog" directly TO the PoCTSQI). She even announced that she was quitting after she received her reward? Who does that? She had no idea if Jeff was going to shuffle her out right then or not. Why even bring it up at that point in time? Makes no sense.

So furious!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I thought I saw Jane with the Immunity necklace on and she left with it, so I think she would have been safe.
> 
> I wondered about Na giving the II to Chase. I thought she was not a fan of Chase's in the last couple weeks.
> 
> And Dan is still there! I am now applauding him for his low flying ability and to get as far as he has.


Since they didn't have an immunity challenge prior to this tribal, she never had to give it back to Jeff so it could be won by another.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Is this the first time quitters have left the game when the jury was already being formed? I seem to remember someone quitting late in the game and not beng allowed on the jury, resulting in an even number of jury members. 

deb


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> According to this article, six have quit. I remember the first, Osten, quite clearly.
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/content/remembering-the-six-survivor-quitters-a257416
> 
> I guess it's eight now. I think this is the first time two quit at the same time.


I disagree with the characterization of Ian quitting the game. He threw the challenge, but he was voted out.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

debtoine said:


> Is this the first time quitters have left the game when the jury was already being formed? I seem to remember someone quitting late in the game and not beng allowed on the jury, resulting in an even number of jury members.
> 
> deb


Janu quit in Palau on day 27 and was the second member of the jury. All the others quit before the jury was formed.

The even jury number was the Micronesia Fans vs. Favorites. There were 8. But the quitter left before two others that also didn't make the jury.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was hoping after Naonka left (Great words Jeff, btw. You want to go? Go.) that Purple Kelly would change her mind and stay.

I don't think this season is as bad as some say it is. It isn't as good as other seasons, but I am enjoying it every week.

Go Fabio!


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I thought I saw Jane with the Immunity necklace on and she left with it.


That was a very clever misdirection on the part of the editors. Remember in last episode's (Nov 17) discussion somebody pointed out that they accidentally put a spoiler into the preview...that somebody was shown wearing the immunity necklace at tribal? Dalton Ross even blogged about what a huge goof up that was.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I got a kick out of Naonka saying her "joints hurt" and they give a shot of Dan rolling his eyes. 

The parting comments from the quitters were quite telling. Kelly said she was sorry and realizes there were others who wanted to still be in the game. Naonka was all about Naonka and was totally delusional that she did great and could have won. Interesting contrast.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Interesting to see the contrast between NaOnka's and Kelly's final farewells. Kelly was apologetic and remorseful. NaOnka was self-centered and totally unapologetic. I dislike both for quitting the game but I'll give Kelly some 'props' for her attitude.

And _yes_, neither should be allowed to vote at the finale. They should just be sent to Ponderosa and exiled from the others.

What was with the statement that "I'm the last African American to make it this far"?!?! Hello... there was only one other. That's not an accomplishment. It's not like they were surviving on Klan Island.

BTW, Sash definately disagrees... did you see his look when she said that? 

I never thought I'd come around on Holly, but now I'm rooting for her and Jane to make it to the end. Maybe with Fabio.

Dan... he's got to go. He does nothing, and he's not even entertaining. He's got nothing to add to this season. But I did like his look when NaOnka was complaining about pain in her joints. 

I didn't mind the movie product placement too much. I think I was so distracted by the game playing (Benry shooting darts with his eyes at NaOnka) to pay much attention.

...
Go Holly 

edit: damn... typing slowly and Lou steals two of my points.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't stand quitters.

Jeff's blog:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/12/02/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-nicaragua-episode-12/#more-113997


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I hope somebody somewhere follows naonka to the hood just to gauge her contemporaries reaction


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Can anyone more familiar with the condition tell me...does Naonka appear to be bipolar? She goes from mean nasty bi--- (MNB) stealing socks and pushing down an amputee to depressed and broken down by the weather (the first time) back to MNB stealing food, then to a little girl looking up to a mother-figure (Holly) and wanting to do right to make her proud, back to MNB, then broken down by the weather a second time, then to a selfish bi--- that no longer cares about doing the right thing for her mother-figure. I don't know much more than the basic about bipolar, but those are a hell of a bunch of mood swings right there. And who knows what we weren't shown.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Totally agree, those two have no business voting for the eventual winner.

As far as the product placement goes, it isn't new to survivor. GM gave away cars, and I believe some of the reward challenge prices included named brand products such as Dr. Pepper, phones calls home courtesy of Sprint and I know there have been many more, but I can't think of them the specifics.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeff is good, really good at trying to motivate, or he is good at remembering his lines.

While I wish the no one would bail, I have a feeling from posts and remaining survivors that I will be alone in my thoughts about Na and Kelly. 

The people who are already out really should shut up. They are out and done and any resentment they have for na and kelly quitting is just resentment and nothing more. They got voted out before the two quit, so those two quitting is a moot point for those voted out before. The remaining players should be nothing but thrilled they quit and should shut up as well. It looks like we have our winner going by what was shown at tribal and what the last few weeks have shown of him. Notice the camera on Fabio and his statements at tribal. The guys a winner, through and through and hardcore even though early on he was edited to be a dip.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> Can anyone more familiar with the condition tell me...does Naonka appear to be bipolar? She goes from mean nasty bi--- (MNB) stealing socks and pushing down an amputee to depressed and broken down by the weather (the first time) back to MNB stealing food, then to a little girl looking up to a mother-figure (Holly) and wanting to do right to make her proud, back to MNB, then broken down by the weather a second time, then to a selfish bi--- that no longer cares about doing the right thing for her mother-figure. I don't know much more than the basic about bipolar, but those are a hell of a bunch of mood swings right there. And who knows what we weren't shown.


I have dated bi polar women. I also read recently about mental conditions that are rooted in physical, mental abuse that leads to keeping one locked in at the age(s) of that abuse. Meaning, a lot of mental disorders are environmental as much if not more so than physical. Thinking back the women I dated at times were like 12 year olds and they did claim to be abused. I have a feeling Na is a classic case of coping with her abuse by her actions, attitudes and changes we witnessed.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> This episode should at least make for some interesting Ponderosa videos.  They'll probably be more entertaining than the actual show.


I hope so because so far IMO Ponderosa has been awful.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

BradJW said:


> Not may be. This is by far the worst season.
> 
> It may seem even worse because the last two seasons were so bad, but this really is a major dud.


I think this is kind of an average season. I disagree about the last two season, which were perhaps two of the best seasons ever. The problem is, how do you follow up Russell? Love him or hate him, he may have been the most interesting Survivor ever. These people are just so bland compared to him.

I agree, quitters have no business on the jury, and in fact, they should have to forfeit what ever money they make for the time spent. Probst seem SOOOOO pissed at them, which was the best part of the whole thing. When you think of the 1000s of people who would LOVE to be on Survivor and then you have two quitters, especially one who thinks that:

A) She would have had a chance to win (what was she drinking?)
B) Took a reward away from someone who still wants to play the game (most selfish player ever).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MNoelH said:


> Stupid, stupid, stupid people.
> 
> That piece of crap, thieving, selfish, quitter idiot really thinks she could have won? Jeff (appeared) to laugh in her face about that one. That wasn't even a subtle clue to her that she was also full of crap. Simply amazed that someone can be that delusional.
> 
> ...


This episode made me think about Jeff's role. Does he have the autonomy to do things on the fly, such as decide to have a tribal council to discuss the girls quitting? Or is this just something that is discussed with the other producers (Jeff has a producer's credit now) and then it's decided what to do?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

hughmcjr said:


> Jeff is good, really good at trying to motivate, or he is good at remembering his lines.
> 
> While I wish the no one would bail, I have a feeling from posts and remaining survivors that I will be alone in my thoughts about Na and Kelly.
> 
> The people who are already out really should shut up. They are out and done and any resentment they have for na and kelly quitting is just resentment and nothing more. They got voted out before the two quit, so those two quitting is a moot point for those voted out before. The remaining players should be nothing but thrilled they quit and should shut up as well. It looks like we have our winner going by what was shown at tribal and what the last few weeks have shown of him. Notice the camera on Fabio and his statements at tribal. The guys a winner, through and through and hardcore even though early on he was edited to be a dip.


Yep, Jeff has lots of coaching. He has days of just sitting around with the crew to rehearse and discuss what he should say.

And yes, the people voted out are voted out. You lost. What happens after you were voted out doesn't effect your chances of winning. You already lost.

The quitters should most certainly vote in the finale. They survived until the point where people leaving make the jury. I have zero problem with them quitting. It's tough out there, and they'll live with their decision. People on the show say "I've never quit in my life" when in truth they probably have. People quit diets, people quit jobs, etc. etc. Quitting is sometimes the right choice.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The show should sue the quitters for breach of contract. Take away all their rewards and make 'em pay instead.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

gossamer88 said:


> Last season's "Heroes vs. Villains" was one of the best ever.


Oops. You're right. I fixed my post. Last two seasons were so GOOD.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> And yes, the people voted out are voted out. You lost. What happens after you were voted out doesn't effect your chances of winning. You already lost.


They did bring somebody that was voted out back one time. The fans (and players) hated it so I don't think it will ever happen again.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Yep, Jeff has lots of coaching. He has days of just sitting around with the crew to rehearse and discuss what he should say.
> 
> And yes, the people voted out are voted out. You lost. What happens after you were voted out doesn't effect your chances of winning. You already lost.
> 
> The quitters should most certainly vote in the finale. They survived until the point where people leaving make the jury. I have zero problem with them quitting. It's tough out there, and they'll live with their decision. People on the show say "I've never quit in my life" when in truth they probably have. People quit diets, people quit jobs, etc. etc. Quitting is sometimes the right choice.


Wow, I'm not alone. Your thoughts are exactly how I think. :up:


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

IMO, the real reason Na quit is because she knew she would eventually get voted out or ultimately lose and she wanted it to be her decision for her to leave the game, not the decision of the other participants. Basically a control/ego thing.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Einselen said:


> So what would have happened if the girls didn't quit? Was everyone on the block at tribal or did they run an IC that just wasn't shown since it didn't make too much of a difference?


At the beginning of tribal council Jeff said (paraphrased) "The reason we are here is because we have 2 people who want to quit."

I was under the impression that this was a special tribal just for that purpose, not a regular tribal where people might get voted off.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

stalemate said:


> IMO, the real reason Na quit is because she knew she would eventually get voted out or ultimately lose and she wanted it to be her decision for her to leave the game, not the decision of the other participants. Basically a control/ego thing.


Bingo.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

stalemate said:


> IMO, the real reason Na quit is because she knew she would eventually get voted out or ultimately lose and she wanted it to be her decision for her to leave the game, not the decision of the other participants. Basically a control/ego thing.


This is a good view of it, I hadn't thought of it but it makes sense. And yes, a control thing maybe, but really a smart move because it puts her in a place to relax, eat and then help decide the fate of the final three. In reality though, do you think anyone is going to listen to her when she speaks at the jury?


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I agree that Naonka and Kelly should not be on the jury, but now that they are, I hope some of the final two (or three?) refuse to answer their questions at final TC - or better yet - tell them that they doesn't deserve to be asking questions.

I guess that won't happen though - nobody wants to jeopardize their chances at winning.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> IMO, the real reason Na quit is because she knew she would eventually get voted out or ultimately lose and she wanted it to be her decision for her to leave the game, not the decision of the other participants. Basically a control/ego thing.


Exactly. And getting to eat hot dogs on the way out is icing on her ego-cake.

She sucks, but I think she made the right decision for her. She can even still justafiably state "I could have won Survivor".

I think she'll be back for All-Stars.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

jbernardis said:


> I agree that Naonka and Kelly should not be on the jury, but now that they are, I hope some of the final two (or three?) refuse to answer their questions at final TC - or better yet - tell them that they doesn't deserve to be asking questions.
> 
> I guess that won't happen though - nobody wants to jeopardize their chances at winning.


Meh....blame cbs, they picked them. Na and Kelly were in the game, played, made it to the jury round. I think what is more astonishing is that some say those already voted out should be reinserted. WTF? Rewarded for getting kicked out, because someone else bails. It is totally illogical.

I want viewers to stop wanting the rules to change when they don't like the way things turn out. It was old years ago


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Byteofram said:


> I can't stand quitters.
> 
> Jeff's blog:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/12/02/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-nicaragua-episode-12/#more-113997


Jeff's blog was interesting. I like his explanation about the jury role for the quitters.

Here's Dalton's blog
http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/12/01/survivor-nicaragua-what-the-heck-just-happened/

edit: opps, here's Dalton's full blog, other will get you there, too
http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-nicaragua-season-21-episode-12/


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

stalemate said:


> IMO, the real reason Na quit is because she knew she would eventually get voted out or ultimately lose and she wanted it to be her decision for her to leave the game, not the decision of the other participants. Basically a control/ego thing.


I think there's a lot of truth to that.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

jbernardis said:


> I agree that Naonka and Kelly should not be on the jury, but now that they are, I hope some of the final two (or three?) refuse to answer their questions at final TC - or better yet - tell them that they doesn't deserve to be asking questions.
> 
> I guess that won't happen though - nobody wants to jeopardize their chances at winning.


That would be great. The finalists should make a pact that their only response to Na or Kelly will be "I don't talk to quitters".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stalemate said:


> IMO, the real reason Na quit is because she knew she would eventually get voted out or ultimately lose and she wanted it to be her decision for her to leave the game, not the decision of the other participants. Basically a control/ego thing.


I would argue that she WAS in the BEST position of anybody, because everybody wanted to be sitting next to her in the final 2!


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Byteofram said:


> I can't stand quitters.
> 
> Jeff's blog:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/12/02/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-nicaragua-episode-12/#more-113997


His blog posts are always spot-on. Does anyone have a better job than this guy? After Na decided to not give up the reward, I thought there was no way that she would quit.....Obviously I was wrong.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Absolutely agree. They should have brought back two of the voted off members to be on the jury rather than those two.
> 
> I liked the choice that the winning team was given - give up reward for rice and a tarp. Holly did good by stepping up and doing it. Numbnuts should have, but that would have been too out of character. She has been selfish since day one.


My daughter also commented that Dan should have stepped up and taken that hit, especially if Nay didn't. Dan was lucky in that he bet on the right team, but otherwise he did absolutely nothing in that challenge, and given the physical nature of the challenge, he would likely have been a heckuva hindrance to either team winning if he did have to partake in it.

Either way, Nay should have been the first to volunteer and Dan should have been arguing with her that he wanted to be a gentleman and take the hit, but both were selfish. I can almost understand Dan not wanting to give up the reward since he intends to continue on in the game and needed as much physical strength as he could muster, but Nay was going to be looking at a hot meal, hot showers and all the comforts of home once she officially quit and with the tarp the tribe should have been able to make up a dry shelter that should have kept her somewhat comfortable throughout the rest of the day.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Jeff's blog was interesting. I like his explanation about the jury role for the quitters.




Because of precedent?

I find that a poor reason to let them in. IMO, if it is wrong, don't keep doing it.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I think she'll be back for All-Stars.


I don't think they'd ever bring back a quitter.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

For me, it comes down to rules. If there was a rule saying "if you quit, you can't be on the jury" then don't let them on. But (and I could be way off) the way it stands if you survive beyond week x, you're on the jury.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> I don't think they'd ever bring back a quitter.


I think the producers would be swayed by the ratings it would generate. I think the show would be more interesting having her back as a villian at some point in the future.

It's more about how she played than the fact she quit.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

janry said:


> Because of precedent?
> 
> I find that a poor reason to let them in. IMO, if it is wrong, don't keep doing it.


Exactly. There is a precedent that a tie will be broken by drawing colored rocks, but we don't follow that precedent anymore, do we?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I would argue that she WAS in the BEST position of anybody, because everybody wanted to be sitting next to her in the final 2!


Well, I think some of it evolved along the way. Like maybe she did just start kicking around the idea out loud because she was miserable or whatever and may have even been bluffing at that point.

But there reached a point (definitely by the time she was eating hot dogs, maybe earlier, can't tell) where if she didn't go ahead and quit she was going to be gone. At that point for sure she stuck to her guns and quit so she would be the one in control of it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I think the producers would be swayed by the ratings it would generate. I think the show would be more interesting having her back as a villian at some point in the future.
> 
> It's more about how she played than the fact she quit.


I didn't think I'd ever say this, but I would not watch Survivor if they brought a quitter back. I would skip that season. I'm as big a Survivor fan as ever was and I couldn't stomach that.

As for Dan, I don't think he was part of the bargain regarding the new tarp and rice. I think only the team members that won the challenge were eligible for the trade offer.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> I didn't think I'd ever say this, but I would not watch Survivor if they brought a quitter back. I would skip that season. I'm as big a Survivor fan as ever was and I couldn't stomach that.
> 
> *As for Dan, I don't think he was part of the bargain regarding the new tarp and rice. I think only the team members that won the challenge were eligible for the trade offer.*


I was under this impression as well. When Jeff made the offer he stated the names of the people that were eligible to make the trade and Dan's name wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

terpfan1980 said:


> My daughter also commented that Dan should have stepped up and taken that hit, especially if Nay didn't. Dan was lucky in that he bet on the right team, but otherwise he did absolutely nothing in that challenge, and given the physical nature of the challenge, he would likely have been a heckuva hindrance to either team winning if he did have to partake in it.
> 
> Either way, Nay should have been the first to volunteer and Dan should have been arguing with her that he wanted to be a gentleman and take the hit, but both were selfish. I can almost understand Dan not wanting to give up the reward since he intends to continue on in the game and needed as much physical strength as he could muster, but Nay was going to be looking at a hot meal, hot showers and all the comforts of home once she officially quit and with the tarp the tribe should have been able to make up a dry shelter that should have kept her somewhat comfortable throughout the rest of the day.


I don't believe Jeff offered it to Dan, he only offered it to the actual participants of the contest since they had the most to give up.

[oops - sorry for the smeek - I should have submitted faster  ]


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> I didn't think I'd ever say this, but I would not watch Survivor if they brought a quitter back. I would skip that season. I'm as big a Survivor fan as ever was and I couldn't stomach that.


Easier said than done, for sure. We may put you to the test some day...


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I wonder how much this affected the production. They have contracted for X number of episodes and have predetermined eliminations based on that. Now, with two quitting, it's like a double elimination in terms of how many remain. I'll bet the production company had some pretty frantic meetings as to how to handle the remaining episode.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> I wonder how much this affected the production. They have contracted for X number of episodes and have predetermined eliminations based on that. Now, with two quitting, it's like a double elimination in terms of how many remain. I'll bet the production company had some pretty frantic meetings as to how to handle the remaining episode.


Survivor has built in extra contestants to equate for possible drop outs. This is why sometimes we will have double tribal nights. Jeff has talked about it numerous times on the whole discussion on finding the right number of contestants for the show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

At the beginning of the show Naonka said something like "Brenda LITERALLY threw me under the bus and ran me over." If only!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

janry said:


> Because of precedent?
> 
> I find that a poor reason to let them in. IMO, if it is wrong, don't keep doing it.


I didn't say I like the reason, I said I liked his explanation. I now understand *why *they did what they did, not that I agree with or like it.



MNoelH said:


> I was under this impression as well. When Jeff made the offer he stated the names of the people that were eligible to make the trade and Dan's name wasn't mentioned.


Yep, Dan wasn't eligible. Boy that guy sure is getting an easy ride to the final. Even if he doesn't get $1M, I believe there is a graduated pay scale so he'll get more money than the folks who are being voted off.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

All the talk about the quitters has been covered so I'll just go on the record as saying that this location is the worst since Africa. 

Who chose this crappy beach for Survivor?! Crappy weather, can't even go in the water, no scenery or cool hills to climb. It's horrible. I love the drama that always comes from someone losing a snorkel, and the great water challenges. 

This particular spot in Nicaragua sucks.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I didn't mind the product placement, but the quitters made me sick. Sucks that they're going to be on the jury.


I think if you quit you should not get to vote.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

pudding7 said:


> *This particular spot in Nicaragua sucks*.


Yes. But the rest of my country is gorgeous.  They picked the rainy season to make it suck.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

Ponderosa looks so much more luxorius this year. Looks like a sweet vacation spot. Would suck to be out of the running for a million dollars, but at least that's some nice accomodations. In the past, they've had some rough Ponderosas.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pudding7 said:


> All the talk about the quitters has been covered so I'll just go on the record as saying that this location is the worst since Africa.
> 
> Who chose this crappy beach for Survivor?! Crappy weather, can't even go in the water, no scenery or cool hills to climb. It's horrible. I love the drama that always comes from someone losing a snorkel, and the great water challenges.
> 
> This particular spot in Nicaragua sucks.


I wonder where they are in Nicaragua? I ask because Nicaragua is just north of Costa Rica, which has the warmest ocean water - at least on the Pacific side - that I have ever been in (I would estimate that when I was there in April, the average water temp was 84-85 degrees - a couple of ticks warmer than the Caribbean, and significantly warmer than Hawaii).


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> At the beginning of the show Naonka said something like "Brenda LITERALLY threw me under the bus and ran me over." If only!


She was right, she did, but they both did to each other.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Why did Nay give her HII to Chase and not Holly? I know, kind of silly to ask 'why' Nay does anything, but that seemed really strange to me.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

hughmcjr said:


> She was right, she did, but they both did to each other.


Uh, no. Neither of them literally threw anyone anywhere.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

hefe said:


> Janu quit in Palau on day 27 and was the second member of the jury. All the others quit before the jury was formed.
> 
> The even jury number was the Micronesia Fans vs. Favorites. There were 8. But the quitter left before two others that also didn't make the jury.


Thanks, I had forgotten.

They should reset the precedence. Put it in the contract that if you quit, you don't get to enjoy Ponderosa or be on the jury.

deb


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

heySkippy said:


> Uh, no. Neither of them literally threw anyone anywhere.


You think someone who doesn't know smuffed from snuffed would know literally from figuratively? (meaning nay, not hughmcjr)


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

hughmcjr said:


> She was right, she did, but they both did to each other.


The difference is "figuratively" vs. "literally". The bus thing was the former, not the later.

edit: too late


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

LordKronos said:


> I don't think they'd ever bring back a quitter.


Survivor 22: Dummies vs. Quitters



DreadPirateRob said:


> I wonder where they are in Nicaragua? I ask because Nicaragua is just north of Costa Rica, which has the warmest ocean water - at least on the Pacific side - that I have ever been in (I would estimate that when I was there in April, the average water temp was 84-85 degrees - a couple of ticks warmer than the Caribbean, and significantly warmer than Hawaii).


http://deathby1000papercuts.com/201...reveals-location-of-survivor-nicaragua-shoot/


> Turns out CBS stranded the Survivor Nicaragua tribal members in a location within 20 miles of Nicaraguas most popular tourist beach destination, San Juan Del Sur, the survivors location, halfway between San Juan Del Sur and the popular Four Seasons Resort located on Costa Ricas Peninsula Papagayo.


Here's that location...

Somewhere in this area. http://goo.gl/maps/tzCT


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> Agreed completely on the two quitters not being on the jury, or not having their votes counted, but I think the producers should have taken it even further and put one of the already booted out contestants back into the game in place of at least one of the quitters. Perhaps have a challenge, even if it's just draw a marble or play rock/ paper/ scissors to determine who would get back in the game, but basically send the message to the quitters that because of them someone that they had already leap-frogged was going back into the game to push the quitters even further down in the rankings so they get a lowered payout too, and even worse for them, an alliance that they may have been part of would then potentially be screwed too.


As has been said, they started the season with 20 players, knowing that if people didn't quit or get removed for medical reasons, they'd have to have a couple of double-elimination episodes to make the numbers work within the allotted number of episodes. With two people quitting at once, it helps production cover for those extra players. They don't like that people quit, but they basically got a gift as far as how to structure the game for the rest of the time.



uncdrew said:


> I think she'll be back for All-Stars.


Not a chance. I think that's part of why Probst was so pissed. He knows that as completely bat-sh** crazy as she is, she makes for excellent TV. And he wanted her to be there as long as possible this time, and she was the stand-out from this season that would be considered for future All-Star seasons. But as a quitter, I don't think there's any way they bring her back, and Jeff (and Burnett) has to be pisssed about that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As for whether Na and Kelly should be on the jury, I think the production team was kind of caught in a tough spot on that. Had just one of them quit, they would then have an even number of jurors and that could be a problem. Therefore, threatening that they wouldn't be on the jury if they quit wasn't something the producers could do. Had they known two people were going to quit, they probably would have told them that a quit equals no jury, but they didn't give them that information before the decision was made. 

Based on Probst's comments, I'm guessing that in the future, any quitters will not be allowed to particpate any further. Which simply means that someone who wants to quit that late in the game will find some other reason (medical) to be removed without being labeled as a quitter.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pudding7 said:


> Who chose this crappy beach for Survivor?! Crappy weather, can't even go in the water, no scenery or cool hills to climb. It's horrible. I love the drama that always comes from someone losing a snorkel, and the great water challenges.
> 
> This particular spot in Nicaragua sucks.


Next year they should do it in a house. Get all the survivors into a house with no contact with the outside world. Then let them scheme and form alliances, have challenges, and then vote people off.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Why did Nay give her HII to Chase and not Holly? I know, kind of silly to ask 'why' Nay does anything, but that seemed really strange to me.


Glad she did though. Watching Chase's brain explode trying to figure out what to do with it will be fun.

I kind of expect it to be like Spalding in Castaway, where Chase asks the HII what he should do with it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

debtoine said:


> Put it in the contract that if you quit, you don't get to enjoy Ponderosa or be on the jury.
> 
> deb


I'm not sure I get why so many of you want it that way. She took herself out of the game. She decided not to try for $1 million. She gets a good heaping of hatred from the millions who watch.

Does someone need to almost die before they can quit? Why can't someone (Like Kellie Purple) reach a point where they just can't deal emotionally and physically and leave the game but still reap the benefits of making it as far as they did?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

hefe said:


> Survivor 22: Dummies vs. Quitters


:up:

That would be awesome. Bring back all the people who were total boneheads and let them duke it out.

The naive ice-cream scooper guy who gave his HII to the plastic-face chick and then she voted him out.

Nay

Kelly Purple

.
.
.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Next year they should do it in a house. Get all the survivors into a house with no contact with the outside world. Then let them scheme and form alliances, have challenges, and then vote people off.


Maybe they could air it in the summertime and have live episodes. That would be cool.

Not.


uncdrew said:


> I kind of expect it to be like *Wilson* in Castaway, where Chase asks the HII what he should do with it.


Wrong sporting goods company. FYP.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not a chance. I think that's part of why Probst was so pissed. He knows that as completely bat-sh** crazy as she is, she makes for excellent TV. And he wanted her to be there as long as possible this time, and she was the stand-out from this season that would be considered for future All-Star seasons. But as a quitter, I don't think there's any way they bring her back, and Jeff (and Burnett) has to be pisssed about that.


We all know it's all about viewship and ratings.

We'd tune in to see Nayonka back. We'd love it, and so would Survivor. I think they find a way.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I'm not sure I get why so many of you want it that way.


Because quitting should be punished, not rewarded. I would have them forfeit any winnings and leave them out of the reunion show. Jeff should have tossed their torches in the fire. A nice added touch would have been for everyone to turn their backs on the quitters as they walked out.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wrong sporting goods company. FYP.




Wow, wonder what I was thinking. Caddyshack maybe?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Because quitting should be punished, not rewarded. I would have them forfeit any winnings and leave them out of the reunion show. Jeff should have tossed their torches in the fire.


She's out of the game. Isn't that the punishment? She gets less money than if she stayed longer. She has zero chance to win. She has everyone who watches the show other than her mother and uncdrew hating on her and might have a hard time out-living that reputation.

Is there absolutely no way of quitting that is ok? What if your spouse dies during filming? What if you break your leg? Emotional distress doesn't count as an ok way? Starving to death?

They made it to the point where everyone leaving makes the jury, so they're on the jury. I (obviously) see no problem with that. They earned that by out-lasting, out-witting, out-whining and out-under-the-radarring.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Wow, wonder what I was thinking. Caddyshack maybe?


You're posting too much.


----------



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> Yes. But the rest of my country is gorgeous.  They picked the rainy season to make it suck.


I am glad that it's not all pretty scenery and is actually tough living conditions. Survivor is good when it's pretty, it's great when it's gritty!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I have mixed feelings about the ramifications of the two quitters.

First of all, they quit, so they should not get a vote. As for the people that got voted out before them, yes they got voted out so game over. But some of the votes were probably were from the two quitters, so their votes should not have any merit.

I don't think they should get to go home, but they also shouldn't get the luxury of the Ponderosa. However, if they are at Ponderosa, maybe the other jury members can make it hell on them, especially Naonka.

It would be awesome if everyone at the Ponderosa and at the live finale ignored their existance. Don't talk to them, don't answer questions from them, etc.

Naonka is by far the worst person (that was a contestant) ever involved with the game of Survivor. She is a vile human being. I can't believe that she is a teacher. I would not let my child be in her care after seeing her on the show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> You're posting too much.


SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I was going to say why didn't anyone bring up Fairplay? He quit...

From wiki - 
On January 3, 2008, it was announced that Fairplay was the only pre-All-Stars castaway who accepted an offer to join the tribe of returning contestants in Survivor: Micronesia.[5] It was requested by Fairplay to be the first person voted off so that he could return to be with his expectant girlfriend.[6]

Doesn't that count as quitting?

And further, sorry it is off-topic, but also in the wiki is this - 
I wish we had a Jonny Fairplay every season. Personally, however, he's an absolute jackass whose actions at the Vanuatu finale after-party pissed me off so much that he's banned from any event that I'm at from now on. I'm done with Jonny Fairplay."
The link for cite didn't work ...
What happened at the after-party?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> SHUT UP!!!


Exactly.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Can you imagine how successful Naonka would be if she was as good at convincing others as she is at convincing herself?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> SHUT UP!!!


He started, he's finishing.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Oh, and what was Kelly's quote? Something like "There's nothing left to suck..."


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Philosofy said:


> Oh, and what was Kelly's quote? Something like "There's nothing left to suck..."


Yep, we had to pause and laugh for that one.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> I got a kick out of Naonka saying her "joints hurt" and they give a shot of Dan rolling his eyes.


It hurts me just to look at Dan's knees and think about hard ground and rain. She's lucky he can't move fast, or he would've leaped over there and strangled her.



loubob57 said:


> They did bring somebody that was voted out back one time. The fans (and players) hated it so I don't think it will ever happen again.


I'd love to see Marty come back, but it would ruin it if it was Brenda. I guess that's the trouble--you couldn't make everyone happy.



uncdrew said:


> Next year they should do it in a house. Get all the survivors into a house with no contact with the outside world. Then let them scheme and form alliances, have challenges, and then vote people off.






Magister said:


> I was going to say why didn't anyone bring up Fairplay? He quit...


I thought Fairplay quit the allstars thing, not his first season. He never came back after that, did he?

I thought both Na and Kelly had a good chance of going to the end and absolutely no chance of winning. Still they'd get a good check. Now, other than Dan, who does everyone want to take to the end? To me the guys are all about equal and Holly and Jane probably have a slight edge. Of course I thought Russell would win hands down.....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Oh, and what was Kelly's quote? Something like "There's nothing left to suck..."


Yes, I know what thoughts went through my head when she said that, but I couldn't say them outloud since I was watching with my wife.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Magister said:


> I was going to say why didn't anyone bring up Fairplay? He quit...
> 
> From wiki -
> On January 3, 2008, it was announced that Fairplay was the only pre-All-Stars castaway who accepted an offer to join the tribe of returning contestants in Survivor: Micronesia.[5] It was requested by Fairplay to be the first person voted off so that he could return to be with his expectant girlfriend.[6]
> ...


It's debatable, but I'd say...no. He put it to the vote at least. Yes, he asked for it, but they could have voted for someone else. It's close though. He didn't want to play.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Is there absolutely no way of quitting that is ok? What if your spouse dies during filming? What if you break your leg? Emotional distress doesn't count as an ok way? Starving to death?


Major external events like a spouse dying - OK to quit. Internal reasons like minor injury, pain, emotional distress, things that every other contestant might have to tough out as well - NOT OK. (Breaking your leg would be a major injury, and I expect the producers would send you home whether you wanted to go or not.)

I can't think of too many reasons where it would be OK to quit. There are probably others, but a death in the family or a major injury are the only two reasons I can think of right now.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

"I know people will be proud of me." Um. What?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> This episode should at least make for some interesting Ponderosa videos.  They'll probably be more entertaining than the actual show.


OMG, I didn't think Ponderosa could be more of a snooze fest, but it was, ugh. Only interesting thing was I learned why Purple Kelly is called Purple Kelly...the back underside of her hair is dyed purple. Who knew?


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I personally do not hold the same contempt and disgust for Jenna Moresca as i do the rest of the previous quitters of this show. The fact that she made it back in time to have a few days with her dying mother justifies it for me. 

I just can't call her or see her as a quitter.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> OMG, I didn't think Ponderosa could be more of a snooze fest, but it was, ugh. Only interesting thing was I learned why Purple Kelly is called Purple Kelly...the back underside of her hair is dyed purple. Who knew?


Did you miss the 1st episode?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

JFriday said:


> Did you miss the 1st episode?


I've seen every ep this season. I remember in the first ep that they gave different names to the 2 Kelly girls to be able to tell them apart. I just never knew why they called her "Purple" Kelly. And they showed her so little that I never noticed her hair.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I didn't remember the purple hair either. 20 people get introduced in that first ep - not hard to miss it.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

People like Nawhatever usually surround themselves with people like them so they can high five & congratulate each other when they do something most other people wouldn't do.
I agree that the people that make it to the finals should agree not to answer questions from either on of the & wish they wouldn't get to vote.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

The Ponderosa video was indeed boring, but it also majorly pissed me off. What shallow people. They should have never been picked for the game to start with. Burnette needs to sharpen up the casting for next season.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Next year they should do it in a house. Get all the survivors into a house with no contact with the outside world. Then let them scheme and form alliances, have challenges, and then vote people off.


CBS already has that game: Big Brother.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Gene S said:


> CBS already has that game: Big Brother.


Yeah, but Big Brother is getting stale. They should shake it up. Film it outside. Maybe on an island somewhere. Make them try on find their own food and build their own shelter.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm waiting for "So You Think You Can Sing And Dance While Cooking".


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah, but Big Brother is getting stale. They should shake it up. Film it outside. Maybe on an island somewhere. Make them try on find their own food and build their own shelter.


Great idea. :up:


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah, but Big Brother is getting stale.


No one told me. When do I start filming?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> I'm waiting for "So You Think You Can Sing And Dance While Cooking".


With the stars.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> OMG, I didn't think Ponderosa could be more of a snooze fest, but it was, ugh.


Yeah.  I was hoping for some drama!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

From this interview with Kelly and NaOnka:


> TVGuide.com: Have you made peace with now being known as the two people who quit Survivor?
> ...
> NaOnka: I think that the quitter label is going be second to "that b----" because I am known as "that b----." I am content with that. I don't even like the word "quitter," even though that's what actually happened. I walked away from the game by choice. But I am content with whatever I have to live with because I'm still going to be known as NaOnka from Survivor: Nicaragua.


LOL!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> From this interview with Kelly and NaOnka:
> 
> LOL!


I don't think of her at that [email protected]#$h. I just think she's bat s#4t crazy and a complete jerk.

As well as completely delusional.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't think of her at that [email protected]#$h. I just think she's bat s#4t crazy and a complete jerk.
> 
> As well as completely delusional.


Dude, don't sugarcoat it! Tell us how you REALLY feel. 

And yes, I agree with you.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> From this interview with Kelly and NaOnka:
> 
> LOL!


I refer to her as that B*tch that quit! lol


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Only interesting thing was I learned why Purple Kelly is called Purple Kelly...the back underside of her hair is dyed purple. Who knew?


Yeah, I missed the explanation way back then and had no clue all this time either. Then recently (last week I think) Probst called her "Kelly Purple" and I was like "ohhhhh, it's her last name...they reversed it....that's clever". Then this week when I saw "Kelly S" pop up on the screen I thought "WTF, OK, now I'm confused"


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

The best thing that can happen to those 2 is that everyone show them that that 15 minutes of fame was over when they quit. If the others are gettng a stipend for being at the Ponderosa, they shouldn't because they chose to quit.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Right, and they shouldn't let them on the reunion show. That's just for Survivor players. But of course, they will cause it makes for good TV.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> tell me...does Naonka appear to be bipolar? She goes from mean nasty bi---


I didn't notice any mental illness. Actually, her actions are quite typical for someone with a strong entitlement mentality.



janry said:


> Because of precedent?
> 
> I find that a poor reason to let them in. IMO, if it is wrong, don't keep doing it.


After the lawsuit from Season 1 by a contestant, I can see why the producers have to be careful about being accused of changing rules or making them up in the middle of an episode.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't remember any lawsuit from Season 1. What was that about?


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

(03-30) 04:00 PST San Francisco - 2001-03-30 04:00:00 PST San Francisco -- Stacey Stillman's lawsuit against the creators of "Survivor" has been voted out of San Francisco.

Stillman, a San Francisco attorney, filed the lawsuit Feb. 5, saying that her early ejection from the first "Survivor" series was fixed by executive producer Burnett.

Season One Lawsuit


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

That's funny. Thanks for the link.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

There's an interview up on HitFix, with Daniel Fienberg. He interviews Kelly Shinn (purple kelly) and NaOnka Mixon. Worth reading.

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fie...mixon-and-kelly-shinn-talk-survivor-nicaragua

One small part:


> NaOnka: The edit to me was hilarious. It was funny and it was gold to me. That is not how I am in real life. But that's what you get. If you put a million dollars in front of me, I will act a fool to get it. I think it was a fair edit, because I did all of that crazy stuff. I was actually a villain. I really was a villain, though my intentions weren't to come off that way. I was just doing some crazy things, which I think is really funny. I'm sorry. I'm so sorry if people are against me liking it, but I loved it. I thought it was funny.


And another (referring to jury members upset that she quit):


> As far as I was concerned, they weren't going to get *any* apologies for me and they never *will* get any apologies, because you were voted out *before* Kelly and I left. You were voted out. So don't be mad at me because I left the game. That was my choice. You didn't have a choice. You were voted off.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

astrohip said:


> There's an interview up on HitFix, with Daniel Fienberg. He interviews Kelly Shinn (purple kelly) and NaOnka Mixon. Worth reading.
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fie...mixon-and-kelly-shinn-talk-survivor-nicaragua
> 
> ...


I have other words for quitting, like loser, failure, has-been.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

NaOnka said:


> As far as I was concerned, they weren't going to get *any* apologies for me and they never *will* get any apologies, because you were voted out *before* Kelly and I left. You were voted out. So don't be mad at me because I left the game. That was my choice. You didn't have a choice. You were voted off.


 She has a point.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I wonder where they are in Nicaragua? I ask because Nicaragua is just north of Costa Rica, which has the warmest ocean water - at least on the Pacific side - that I have ever been in (I would estimate that when I was there in April, the average water temp was 84-85 degrees - a couple of ticks warmer than the Caribbean, and significantly warmer than Hawaii).


My guess would be closer to Costa Rica, SW corner of the country. At first I thought it was the caribbean side (never been there yet) but I think it was episode one where they said it was the pacific side of the country. And I still think the pacific side is cold!!!!



mikieminnow said:


> I am glad that it's not all pretty scenery and is actually tough living conditions. Survivor is good when it's pretty, it's great when it's gritty!


It really is a beautiful country. At least as soon as you leave the capital. Managua is a very dirty city. Roads are bad, lots of poor people, lots of dust. There's a lot of eco-tourism in the country though. If it were for the high crime rates it would be great.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've read a number of posts that mentioned that they couldn't do challenges, etc. in the water, but don't remember ever seeing an explanation why. Can anyone shed any light on that?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I've read a number of posts that mentioned that they couldn't do challenges, etc. in the water, but don't remember ever seeing an explanation why. Can anyone shed any light on that?


Waves were too big and and too much current.


----------

